# Constant people marking



## KieruNatsuki (Mar 12, 2010)

So I've had my hairless girl for about a year and three months now. At first she was a little skiddish, and she's always been a scitzo but ever since she bonded to me (probably this time last year) she has this frustrating habit of marking me with her urine every few seconds. I know it's usual for loving pets to mark their owner out of possession, but it is seriously every time she hops over me, walks on anything I've touched, and has now started doing the same thing to my boyfriend. I really wouldn't mind so much, but it is litterally every few seconds! Does anyone else have this problem? Any ideas on trying to fix the habit?


----------



## Lea (May 15, 2009)

Yes, all three of mine do it, that's why I call them peons. They do it more when I play with them and they get excited, but they do it other times too. I haven't figured out any way to stop it. I keep a paper towel or kleenex handy. :


----------



## KieruNatsuki (Mar 12, 2010)

Well at least I'm not alone haha. I do keep a washcloth when she's out, though her favorite territory is my bed. It's like hop pee hop pee hop. She'll do it on my boyfriends xbox controller too which is a riot. The worst timeis when you don't catch that little dribble and you go to lean back on pillows and feel a dozen wet spots -.-


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

Miles has been peeing on EVERYTHING lately - he'll empty his bladder when he wakes up to come play, and then empty it all over again on my keyboard, arm, bed, and anything else he can walk over before I catch him! I try to deter it as much as possible by saying no and placing him back in his cage without treats for a timeout, but I haven't been able to completely stop it. He never used to, but now he does it almost constantly. Like Lea, I keep a box of cleaning wipes on my desk to wipe it up. Guess I'll just have to get used to washing my blankets more often


----------



## Miz (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm not 100% sure on females, but I know in males once they are altered they almost always stop this behaviour once neutered.


----------



## nain (Jan 27, 2007)

I am glad to know that I am not the only one who gets constantly peed on! I always thought that my male rats were being fresh but now I know that they love me


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Miz said:


> I'm not 100% sure on females, but I know in males once they are altered they almost always stop this behaviour once neutered.


I don't think spaying stops females marking. Even with males, neutering doesn't always stop or reduce marking - so I've heard. I personally wouldn't put a rat through surgery for reasons just to benefit the owner though.


----------



## Lea (May 15, 2009)

I can testify that spaying does NOT stop females from doing it.


----------



## littlematchstick (Apr 12, 2009)

one of my boys has become a major marathon pee-er. Hes almost 5 months old now and every time he's out he MUST climb over my hand and pee on me..and its quite a bit..i just wear an old shirt and wipe it on there..then throw it in the wash and shower when I put everyone away. My girls arent so bad..2 of them mark occasionally and one never does. My other 2 do it on occasion but not as much as Ben...the little pee-er.haha...I feel your pain..but just keep stuff around to clean it up and shock it up to them loving you..and your stuff..lol.


----------



## KieruNatsuki (Mar 12, 2010)

Haha yea I guess i'll just consider it her love. Not many people I know can say they're loved by a rat!


@Stace87 and Lea 
thanks for this info. I wouldn't get her spayed just for that reason even if it did help. Like I said, it's not so much that I hate it, just get a tiny bit annoyed when my entire bed is covered in drops of pee haha. If there's no way to deter it, oh well . My Army is my baby. I wouldn't neglect her just from a bit of pee lol.


----------



## KieruNatsuki (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks ema! Ill have to try that. Amazingly Army decided to litter train herself, so it shouldn't be too much of a hassle.


----------



## Miz (Mar 17, 2010)

Stace87 said:


> Miz said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not 100% sure on females, but I know in males once they are altered they almost always stop this behaviour once neutered.
> ...


I wouldn't say spaying and neutering rats would be for benefits of your own, it benefits them in many ways too. It lessens the likelihood of mammary tumors, and I've noticed that many altered rats live longer (Like my old lady Envy, at 3yrs 7months) and not to mention you can just put all rats in the same cage, provided they get on. Handy for cleaning. 

Plus it makes them mellow out like nothing else.


----------



## KieruNatsuki (Mar 12, 2010)

I was already planning on getting a pair of boys and getting them fixed, but if it could help my girls live longer I might look into it for them too. Thanks.


----------



## Nekopan (Mar 18, 2010)

My boys pee all over everything! It's like a constant trickle of urine. My boyfriend gets really upset sometimes, it's funny. I just tell him that they're peeing out of love.


----------

